# Surffishing Atlantic City



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

I will be in Atlanctic City for the weekend for some need R & R. Any suggestions as to where I can fish for some striper action?

Thank you in advance.

Gf


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Gone Fishing!

Haven't checked the site for a couple of days, so any suggestions would be after the fact. Hope you made out alright, and that you post a report.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Jake,fishing's pick up a little on the T-Jetty yesterday. Saw a picture of a nice striper at the bait a store. And heard that two others were caught. We caught four blackfish,one keeper but the highlight of the day was a HUGE 40"50lbs. blackdrum on clam caught on the jettie. The fisherman lost him in the rocks(good).Lots of skates though.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

Sounds good, but it would probably be better if the water temps would drop a little. Were the skates the little spiny ones? They seem to come out of the woodwork when the water cools down. Maybe its a good sign....

Nice drum! Hard to bring a good fish in on the jetty. I've seen guys scramble down to the beach to land fish. Tough negotiating the rocks with a fish on. I wonder if there's still a ban on gaffing stripers? Makes it hard to throw back shorts, but that was started before the slot limit. Guess it would still be hard to tell the difference between a 23 inch fish and a 24 inch fish in the water.... they always look bigger!

I might hit the T jetty this weekend... Time to get my November striper for the contest!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Thanks for all the replies guys....my trip was cancelled due to work  I'm still planning to head up there soon. Probably be staying in one of the ocean front casinos. What and where the heck is the t jetty?

Thanks again,

GF


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings GF!

Check the HOT SPOTS under ON THE WATER on the left hand side of the page. Click on New Jersey and look for T-Jetty, Atlantic City.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings (again) GF!

Or just go to:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/onthewater/hotspots/nj/tjetty.shtml

Gets crowded on weekends but can produce some nice fish. There are smaller jetties nearby. I don't recommend night fishing -- too many safety issues.


----------

